# MTB Freecoaster



## droptopchevy (Sep 3, 2008)

Is KHE the only company that makes a mountain disc brake freecoaster? I'm in the planning process of building a second set of wheels and I'm not really feeling the gold.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

It's the only one I could find so I went with it. Your other option could be to search for a coaster brake hub in the right size and modify it into a freecoaster, which is supposedly not too hard to do but then no discs. Swobo has newer bikes with coaster brake hubs- the Folsom is 135mm so if you could get your hands on that...


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

How quick engagement on the KHE freecoaster?


----------



## alex55 (Jul 29, 2007)

I just bought the KHE. I have't gotten a chance to ride it much but so far it seems good. The gold doesn't go with my color scheme at all but it still looks sick. as far as engagement, it seems only slightly slower than a standard hub but it is adjustable. Its pretty versatile with the 135 spacing and axle stubs for 10mm and 14mm dropouts.


----------



## psych (Nov 17, 2007)

If you need a frame, NS capital takes a bmx hub.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

It is adjustable but I was used to a much quicker engagement. I have a barely used hub if you decide to go that way.


----------



## Mr.SBC (Dec 18, 2006)

I have ridden the KHE hub for the past year and a half and i have mixed thoughts on it. 
Take REALLY REALLY good care of it. freecoasters need a good amount of attention and need to be rebuilt every couple of months. I have gone through two sets of bearings, and many rebuilds to keep mine up. Im pretty hard on it. (I mean pretty darn hard) And I run pegs so it really depends what kind of riding you do. In my opinion, the engagement does not feel like a normal BMX freecoaster (from what i have ridden)









P.S. If you want real cheap one. PM me.


----------

